# used litespeed ultimate?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I read reports of people's ultimates breaking a 2nd time. Does Litespeed warranty a frame that is not the original owners? Also on their website they recommend this ("performance styles") as better for stage racing, and "capable" for criteriums. Is this accurate?


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't think Litespeed would warranty a second hand frame. They did fix my first Ghisallo when I cracked the frame. When it cracked again they replaced it with a 2006 model.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Litespeeds warrantee is only applicable to the original owner. I would say that the Ultimate is more suited to stage racing than to crits.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what do you guys think of quality of Litespeed, if they often crack? (??)


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I wouldn't say they often crack but with every manufacturer there will be failures. The bigger you are the more there will be but ultimately its the ratio of failures to the number manufactured. 

I sold last year a 10 year old Vortex that is still serving its new owner very well. If failure is a concern then buy new from an authorized dealer. Never buy, ride or race what you can't afford to replace.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Juan is right. Plus an Ultimate is a very different frame than a Ghisallo. My 2002 did crack twice and they replaced it. My brothers 2002 has over 40,000 miles on it. He would love it to break so he could get another one....


----------

